# Howdy from Texas



## Morbiddious (Mar 3, 2012)

Just popped in to say hi to everyone. Awesome site and people....nuff said !


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Are you anywhere near Arlington? We have a Make N Take get together today and you would be more than welcome to attend.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Morbiddious (Mar 3, 2012)

Jaybo said:


> Welcome to the forum. Are you anywhere near Arlington? We have a Make N Take get together today and you would be more than welcome to attend.


I'd love to attend, but this weekend is booked with other "household" projects. You know, fix this, fix that, clean this, etc... I will be watching the forum for the next MnT. I've been doing some minor halloween projects so I will be all over this site learning and hopefully sharing my triumphs/failures.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Morbid


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome to the nut house, fellow Texan. where in Texas are you?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. If you are in the North Texas area, check the Make n Take group for local gatherings.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome Texan yeeeee hawwwwww! Just kidding I mean Boooooo raaaawwwwrrrrrr


----------



## Morbiddious (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks to all. Too my fellow Texans, I live in Lake Dallas which is by Denton area. I will be watching the MnT area. I have never been to one. Hopefully, I will be able to attend one. I work nights, so my schedule (sleep, work, food, etc..) is really off sometimes.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

